# Toss up: CZ85B or Remington 1911 R1



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I know, not exactly apples to apples, but I'm looking for input.

I want a SA or DA/SA pistol. From the shopping I have done online, I can either get a CZ85B or a Remington R1, a total of 6 mags for each, and 500 rounds of ammo each for almost exactly the same price. The difference comes when I have to keep feeding them. I already have a 9mm, so I could share the ammo with the CZ. The .45 is obviously more expensive, around $50 more per 500 rounds, so I would have to shoot it less. 

So would you rather have a solid CZ and save money on ammo, or a classic 1911 kept on a leaner diet? Discuss.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a couple different variants of "R1", can you be a little more specific?


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> There's a couple different variants of "R1", can you be a little more specific?


Just the plain old bare bones R1. Not the Stainless, Enhanced, TALO, or Centennial.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

clockworkjon said:


> Just the plain old bare bones R1. Not the Stainless, Enhanced, TALO, or Centennial.


I'd probably go CZ.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It would be a toss-up for me. I know that the CZ-75 variants are great shooters and I suspect that the Remington probably is, too.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I'd probably go CZ.


Any particular reason?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm really not familiar with CZ,but 9 is much cheaper.

On the Remington,make sure it's a current build.Some earlier ones had a bad cut on the frame and a field strip is the only way to find it.The front of the frame's barrel bed,under the barrel,has a miscut.There should be a slight chamfer at the front of the bed,like a 1/16" deep.For some reason,Rem seriously overcut this and basically wiped out the area that stops barrel movement on linkdown.If this cut isn't there it's cool,if it has this cut don't buy it.The gun will shoot,but eventually it will shear the lower lugs off the barrel.How long is a guessing game right now because they are so new.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

clockworkjon said:


> Any particular reason?


I think as far as 1911s go there are better examples, it's not really a "classic 1911"...

All in all I think the CZ makes better sense as far as ammo is concerned as you all ready have a 9mm and are all ready admitting that you would shoot it more.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

errr -- which one would you LIKE to shoot? What 9mm do you already own? Why the Remington R1 1911? What other 1911's have you thought about and eliminated? Why the CZ85B?

In other words -- how can you possibly expect anyone to give you a rational answer when you have given us almost no information about what you expect, how you will use the pistol, etc.

Etc., etc., etc. ------ etc.

I would buy a RIA Tactical , a used Sig 226, or a Beretta 92FS. Then again, maybe a ............................ or a ....................................... or perhaps a ............................. .


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

sonja said:


> errr -- which one would you LIKE to shoot? What 9mm do you already own? Why the Remington R1 1911? What other 1911's have you thought about and eliminated? Why the CZ85B?
> 
> In other words -- how can you possibly expect anyone to give you a rational answer when you have given us almost no information about what you expect, how you will use the pistol, etc.
> 
> ...


I decided on the R1 because I have heard good things since they came out, they aren't very expensive, and I like the standard GI black with wood grips as opposed to nickel, stainless, two tone, etc.

As far as the CZ 85B, I wanted a metal frame DA/SA, but don't like the slide mounted safety on the Beretta 92. I want the 85 instead of the 75 because of the ambidextrous controls.

I have a full size M&P 9.

This will be for range use, and another class of IDPA. It will not be a carry gun.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

O.K. -- as far as the R1, how are the sights for you?

Anyway, personally I would chose the CZ - given what you have said. Since I'm left-handed, I find the 85B to be very interesting. I'd most likely enjoy shooting it right out of the box.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a CZ 85 Combat










It's an excellent gun.

It's a 9mm - I don't want any more .45's.

As much as I shoot .. I mostly buy 9mm any more because of the double cost of ammo.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would get the CZ 85. It is a great gun very reliable shoots smooth and is accurate. I am a giant of fan of all things CZ so I may be a bit bias. I do know good guns and I shoot a lot. I do have a good basis to advise CZ from.

RCG


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I also would go cz based on what you have said.Ammo cost is a reasonable factor.My personal experience with a cz-82 is that it is a good reliable proven weapon.Ex-communist bloc weapons are known for simplicity and ruggedness.But on the same note it is about what makes you happy


----------

